
Dino Dai Zovi on Mac OS X Eploitation [pdf]  - nickb
http://nchovy.kr/uploads/3/301/D1T1%20-%20Dino%20Dai%20Zovi%20-%20Mac%20OS%20Xploitation.pdf
======
markup
I wonder why most of the real "hacking material" links I came across here on
HN tend to be ignored -- earlier today (or late night if you are in the US)
there was a post about a severe vulnerability discovered in Intel CPU and got
no more than 6 points or so.

Has anyone else noticed it?

~~~
nickb
Well, HN has changed over the past 6 months or so. Highly technical stuff
doesn't rise up to front page as it used to. My suggestion is to monitor user
submission feeds of people you like or share similar interests with. That way
you will have a more customized experience and won't be disappointed by some
of the front page stories.

But this is a superb presentation about how security in an OS works. I enjoyed
it a lot.

